# OT la firma di Fedy



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2007)

...lo so che sono rompiballe inside, ma io mica concordo con sta cosa qua:

*C'è più verità in una carezza che in tutti i libri del mondo... da "CENTOCHIODI"  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

*E no!*

*I libri contano eccome! I libri insegnano a ragionare - in primis con la propria testa - e le carezze a volte sono un sostituto a buon mercato di sentimenti autentici e prese di posizione responsabili! Anzi, diciamoceloo, delle vere e proprie prese in giro!

Sarà perché il mio ex ribadiva alla nausea questo concetto (ah ma io TI AMO, cosa conta se a) non stiamo insieme davvero b) viviamo a 800 km di distanza c) abbiamo altre vite, quel che conta è il SENTIMENTO AUTENTICO - ma dove?!?), ma io non sono affatto d'accordo.*

*Il libro non esclude la carezza. Ma la carezza distratta non mi significa proprio niente, mi sembra un contentino sentimentale avulso da veri contenuti...*

*Vado a prendere qualcosa di dolce 

	
	
		
		
	


	















*

*Bacio!



*


----------



## cat (17 Settembre 2007)

io nutella, pane, latte e biscotti alle 4 di mattina.
vedi te come sono ridotta.

leggo i libri che " è meglio", di carezze fasulle ne ho avute abbastanza.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...lo so che sono rompiballe inside, ma io mica concordo con sta cosa qua:
> 
> *C'è più verità in una carezza che in tutti i libri del mondo... da "CENTOCHIODI"
> 
> ...


Io ho contestato con la mia firma


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io nutella, pane, latte e biscotti alle 4 di mattina.
> vedi te come sono ridotta.
> 
> leggo i libri che " è meglio", *di carezze fasulle ne ho avute abbastanza*.


 
...vedo che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Buongiorno Cat!!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho contestato con la mia firma


 
vero, e io con la mia 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio Letty!


----------



## cat (17 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...vedo che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
decisamente allineate.
mi serve serotonina.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Settembre 2007)

*Pimpe...*

credo che la mia firma racconti quelo che penso in merito.

Ragazze, buon giorno.

Ieri sera mi sono incazzata non poco .

Il testo l'ho cancellato per rispetto verso me stessa .

Quello che davvero non sopporto è la disonestà intellettuale da parte di alcuni.

Conclamata, reiterata..al punto da diventare imbarazzante persino per loro stessi.

Due palle grandi come questa casa con la  storia di Chen quando con un clic di "ignoro lista amici", qualsiasi personaggio, *me compresa*, pu' essere evitato al nostro sguardo.


Io non Credo che Chen abbia creato due fazioni...ancora una volta gli attribuite un potere che NON ha.

E' la questione che ha costituito semmai occasione per far emergere sostanziali diversità tra noi..."strutturali".

Non è gradevole leggere in difesa di questo o di quello, non argomenti, come ci si aspetterebbe da _intelligenze_...ma capziosità di carattere _personale_...ma tant' é.


Profondamente amareggiata, buona giornata ragazze e ragazzi.

Asinus asinum fricat.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...lo so che sono rompiballe inside, ma io mica concordo con sta cosa qua:
> 
> *C'è più verità in una carezza che in tutti i libri del mondo... da "CENTOCHIODI"
> 
> ...


 
la polemica su Chen non l'ho seguita piu' di tanto, volevo precisare che qui non sto attaccando Fedy, ma solo la frase in questione, ci mancherebbe!

bacio!


----------



## cat (17 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> credo che la mia firma racconti quelo che penso in merito.
> 
> Ragazze, buon giorno.
> 
> ...


 
ho letto l'attacco fatto a te dal pseudoanonimo se è quello che intendi come ho letto ieri della attacco  a Verena.
periodicamente tu sai che anche cat è attaccata.
anche altri.
mah!
come dice bruja.....ingoro e passo.
fai altrettanto, non ne vale la pena, si sta male e basta.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

*E non ce lo sapevo...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...lo so che sono rompiballe inside, ma io mica concordo con sta cosa qua:
> 
> *C'è più verità in una carezza che in tutti i libri del mondo... da "CENTOCHIODI"
> 
> ...


...che ti sarebbe suonata...stonata!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Verena, tu l'hai visto Centochiodi di Olmi?

Penso di no...diversamente penso che avresti capito il senso, che altro non è che la difesa dei rapporti umani rispetto al chiudersi in una biblioteca e sostituire tali rapporti a quelli con i libri.

Vi è un'altra frase per me bellissima in quel film:

"Non c'è pagina letteraria o libro che dia di più che prendere un caffè con un amico".

Poi qualcuno l'ha voluta leggere inserendola in altro contesto... tirando dentro anche qui cose e persone che c'entrano come i cavoli a merenda. Tant'è!


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> la difesa dei rapporti umani rispetto al chiudersi in una biblioteca e sostituire tali rapporti a quelli con i libri.
> 
> Vi è un'altra frase per me bellissima in quel film:
> 
> "Non c'è pagina letteraria o libro che dia di più che prendere un caffè con un amico".


Come al solito mi accontenterò del dvd visto che al cinema non riesco mai ad andare. Concordo su quanto hai scritto. Anche quella è una via di fuga. Ne so qualcosa, per anni ho fatto così...


----------



## cat (17 Settembre 2007)

"Non c'è pagina letteraria o libro che dia di più che prendere un *caffè con un amico".*


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2007)

Meglio optare per una via di mezzo... un perfetto asociale non e' gradevole... ma neanche un perfetto idiota sociale


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> "Non c'è pagina letteraria o libro che dia di più che prendere un *caffè con un amico".*


Maliziosetta eh  ?!?!?!?


----------



## cat (17 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Maliziosetta eh ?!?!?!?


 
eddai   ....ci sta tutta no????
mi verrebbe da chiederti, prima....dopo o...
.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   durante 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...che ti sarebbe suonata...stonata!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E ce lo so che lo sai 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Io soffro di stress post traumatico da carezze 

	
	
		
		
	


	









I libri invece, bontà loro, non mi hanno mai tradito! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> eddai ....ci sta tutta no????
> mi verrebbe da chiederti, prima....dopo o...
> ....
> 
> ...


Per me con un amic*o*.. nè prima... nè dopo... nè durante!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Con un'amic*a *....parliamone!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















    (MAI durante, è ovvio!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E ce lo so che lo sai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cerca il film in DVD...poi ne riparliamo!! 

I libri non tradiscono...perchè lì sopra non c'è scritta la *nostra* vita!


----------



## cat (17 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per me con un amic*o*.. nè prima... nè dopo... nè durante!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lazzarone di un fedigrafo


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2007)

*i miei avatar*

Entrambi i miei ultimi avatar appartengono alle due attrici che hanno appena vinto l'Emmy per migliore attrice tv:

- la bionda è Izzie di Grey's Anatomy (Katherine Heigl): migliore attrice non protagonista

- Ugly Betty è America Ferrera: migliore attrice protagonista in una serie commedia

Complimentoni...ai miei avatar 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Hanno portato loro bene!!

bacio!


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*

E' mai possibile che a te basta una frase per creare scompiglio???
Confermo sei il nostro "uomo della provvidenza"!....... in tempi di magra tu con due parole metti su un thread  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Tieniti d'occhio.... io al momento sono impegnata  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' mai possibile che a te basta una frase per creare scompiglio???
> Confermo sei il nostro "uomo della provvidenza"!....... in tempi di magra tu con due parole metti su un thread
> 
> 
> ...


TRANQUILLA!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*Mah*

Non ho ancora potuto vedere il film, che mi hanno detto bellissimo, cosa di cui non dubito trattandosi di Olmi.
Ma credo che sia un reale conflitto quello tra l'incontro con la cultura e le persone concrete.
Penso che il reale conforto di una persona che ti dà comprensione sia imparagonabile a qualsiasi esperienza intellettuale.Per me.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho ancora potuto vedere il film, che mi hanno detto bellissimo, cosa di cui non dubito trattandosi di Olmi.
> Ma credo che sia un reale conflitto quello tra l'incontro con la cultura e le persone concrete.
> Penso che* il reale conforto di una persona che ti dà comprensione sia imparagonabile a qualsiasi esperienza intellettuale*.Per me.


Questo era il senso!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche x me!


----------

